# hotel day pass/pool pass?



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello
Do hotels offer day passes/pool passes? Have seen some mention of this in the past, but nothing recent.
- Any recommendations?
Thanks in advance
Carol.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, most Hotels will let you use their beachclubs as a day member, prices vary from around 150 to 250dhs per person per day dependening on the place and the day.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally would recommend you the Jumeirah Beach Hotel pool or The Address Dxb Mall.
Both of them are nice and good to have a relaxing day over


----------



## Carol&Family (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. Is it just a matter of turning up to reception and asking for club pass?


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do check out the Westin & the Le Meridien Mina Seyahi. I believe they have the longest (winding pool) in the UAE.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes. You can just sgo to the reception and ask for the pool pass and they will takecare of the rest
Enjoy it !


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Yes, most Hotels will let you use their beachclubs as a day member, prices vary from around *150 to 250dhs per person per day* dependening on the place and the day.


For that rate, it might be cheaper just to get a room at the hotel and the pool is free to use. Again, it all depends on the hotel (as some can be more expensive that others).


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Taking a room at any of the mentioned hotels will set you back a lot more than 150-250 AED


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Go to arabian ranches and spend your day at any community pool. Or do you need someone to place your towel on your sunbed...?

BTW: Any hotel here in Dubai is ready to rip you off for using there crowded pool!


----------

